# Critiuqe my mare?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

She has a decent shoulder but her neck is set quite high and somewhat ewed.
Very prominent, high wither
Back is a nice length
Appears to stand under herself slightly in the front legs
Very Thoroughbredy hindquarters 
Hind legs give the impression of lining up correctly


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this is a pretty nice mare. I would love to see some recent photos now that she has put on weight and been let down. I like her shoulder. I don't think she has a true ewe neck, just is holding it funky in the photo.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Thoroughbreds. 

I really like her very strong topline. There appears to be a roach ahead of her point of croup but I am willing to bet that is simply backbone on a very thin mare that has a very strong topline. I would love to see a photo of this horse filled out! She has a lovely short back that ties into high withers that, once she is fattened up may not be so knife like. As pf this photo saddle fitting will be a challenge. She should not have been ridden until gaining weight anyway. 

She has some down hill issues. Her stifle is quite a bit higher than her elbows while her hocks are not that much taller than her knees. This means a long gaskin which would produce speed if the stifle were placed further forward giving her over straight hind leg a little more angle. For hunters, jumpers and eventing the stifle further forward and a bit lower would be more desirable.. giving her hind leg more angle and more ability to function as a spring (the hind leg is a spiral construction.. like a spring.. that is why the hind toes point out a little.. to compensate the spiral). The stifle better placed would also give her more muscle mass in the hindquarters. 

I love the placement of her knees. They are very low and the cannons are very short. Her hocks OTOH are a tad bit high. Her rear cannons are a little light.. but that is not a serious issue since 60% of a horse's weight is on the front end. 

Her pasterns are correct. Not over long and not over short. Nice to see on a Thoroughbred. 

Her shoulder is adequate.. maybe a little steep with a nice placement of the point of shoulder. Her neck comes out from a rather ill defined meaty chest with too much muscle on the under side and too little on top. The neck in this photo ties in low to the withers.. but that may have changed with weight. Her neck is a bit over short appearing here. 

I would LOVE to see a photo of this same horse.. set up in a similar manner.. but with weight on. I really like her a lot and she looks a horse with a lot of potential. Wish she were mine.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

Ty for the replies 

I will get some as soon as I can  I let her be a horse for a year, rode around, did simple things, nothing taxing, simply got to know each other  

That first photo, is 2 months off the track, as her last race date was Sept of 2012 and that was taken in Dec 2012. 

I am quite proud to have her and often wondered more information on her conformation. Very much appreciated


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry - wrong thread!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Could you get some pictures of her now, in that same position... She has roughly the same faults as my guy, and I'd really like to compare. He is the spitting image of her. Breed, colour and all


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

whats her breeding?


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

Summer In The City's Pedigree 

I tried getting pics today, but the barn's lighting sucks with ipods.. makes em all grainy, and outside, she was too dark. Will keep trying. My sister might have some from this last summer tho.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

City Zip is a good sire, but her Dam is unraced so she is not special pedigree wise. 

That does not mean she is not a well put together horse. I look forward to recent photos with her fattened up. She might do 3 day.................


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

He's a shot from today. Not the best conformation, I don't think, but at least her head is up, which is a plus  I will be working on her topline this year when weather warms up a bit and I learn how. 

She doesn't normally carry her head high, in fact, it's usually down by my shoulder. The only time she does raise her head high is if she is looking at something... And it's hard to get her to look at something with that much interest (She barely lifted her head when I chucked a stone against the barn to get her to raise her head lol).


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I still like her. Her neck ties in a little low to her withers, but this horse is really nice. Hope to see some videos of her being ridden and trained.. and a real conformation shot if it ever turns to nice weather again. You know. Someday. Like May or July or something. LOL


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, it's not likely she will be videotaped and her training isn't going to be for anything but being a good trail horse and to realize boulders and big dogs aren't going to eat her. 

I did have some concern for her butt. I was hoping she was just standing off when I took butt shots and noticed her tail is cocked to one side at the dock. Checked her again today and it seems my concern was unneeded lol - she wasn't standing as square as I thought she was.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse could be more than trails.. looks like an eventing prospect. 

Good trail horse is always nice. She is a really nice one.


----------



## Blacklight (Jan 10, 2013)

I may try her for eventing someday but unsure. She has very small feet which I hear could be bad for jumping and as far as I have looked about her breeding she is a sprinter and not so good with stamina. Would this make a difference if I ever go that route?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

No. And the small feet do not matter if they are good feet properly trimmed (unless they are abnormally small and contracted).


----------

